# NON MALTESE RESCUE - YORKIE GIRL



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11863202


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, how very sweet she is. I know someone will get her soon.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I bet she won't be homeless for long!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a sweet little face. Sounds like a sweet girl that needs a break.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is darling..........I hope someone gets her soon!!!! She is cute, young and sounds like she has an endearing quality!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's so cute! Bless her heart its time for things to turn around for her. I hope she gets a great home soon.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

awww Bertha is so sweet :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She is precious. I hope she gets a great home.


----------

